# Anyone else been Tying?



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had a little time on the vise lately...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

We're about to start learning. I need pmx flies. They catch big browns.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> We're about to start learning. I need pmx flies. They catch big browns.


Those look like a simple pattern. What size?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I like size 12 with a yellow body. Orvis makes the exact one I want to tie.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm at the material collection and idea planning phase. I'll be busy cranking out white bass flies right and left. I'll be hitting the Maumee in a couple weeks. :G

Pics of the flies to come.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I started tying a few #14 elk hair olive caddis flies...but I'm tying in a small loop on the back...14# Cabelas ripcord....to attach a dropper scud / numph from - effectively using the caddis as the indicator. I think this will prove effective drifting down thru some deeper pools or riffles. I'll see this weekend.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Spent the windy evenings this week tying some smallmouth patterns i needed to replace, some stimulators with rubber legs for bluegill, foam cicadas for this summer, a few nymphs to keep the trout box full, Chart colored humpys(sunfish love them) and lots of woolly buggers. Nothing special, just simple effective patterns. Getting suited back up for warmwater season, still going to pa/ny on weekends, fishing the local cricks after work during the week. Its getting to be my favorite time of year.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

You guys definitely have some game when it comes to tying. 

I tied some clousers this week in various colors and color combinations, sizes 6 and 8. All combos had a holographic flashabu tied in as well.

Threw a few up on the Chagrin off Wilson Mills Road a few days ago and picked up 4 nice smallies, average length about 12".

Out of all the colors I threw, they seemed to prefer the chartruse over black color combo.

Got nothing on white and tan, not even a strike. One hit and miss on an orange over black, and then I got all four on the chartruese/black.

Now it's back to tying smaller dries and nymphs, as I'm headed to Gettysburg and Michaux State Forest in PA next week for a few days.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Been busy unloading the old desk and loading the new one...



















Hope to start tying this weekend for a trip to the smokies and the white bass run.

Brad


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking flies guys! I'll try to post mine this weekend (if I remember)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

not much fish to speak of


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Just bought a $15 table at wal mart to mount a vise to. Her parents have 3 vises and a few kits to tie flies and they didn't really get into it. Now I'm going to give it a whirl. Gonna make my first attempt after work today.


----------



## Weasel7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are some walleye run Clouser minnows I tied and white bass streamers with pics of just a few who fell victim to them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I did a few simple foam patterns over the weekend. I did a few hoppers that should torment the panfish and maybe some small stream trout:










Used some round foam to make a few small ant patterns:










Came up with a new carp pattern to try out:










And another new carp pattern:










Hey, when the Cheeto hatch is on, I want to be prepared :


----------

